# Mini meetup today!



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Sue and Cory came over to my teeny apartment and we had such a fun time! :chili: :aktion033:Cory is absolutely beautiful and it was so nice to meet her. Great to see Sue again, too! Bonnie was quite vocal during their visit, she refused to be ignored. We treated Cory to a typical New York breakfast complete with fresh bagels and cream cheese from H&H. Add to that fresh fruit and Prosecco mimosas and it was a perfectly delightful afternoon! 

I would've posted these sooner, but after two mimosas, I had to take a nap, lol. :w00t: The old grey mare she ain't what she used to be...

Anyway, here are a few pictures of the day! Notice in one, that Bonnie is showing just how vocal she was!:HistericalSmiley:

PS - Sylvia, if you see this, notice the Marilyn in the background!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Sue and Cory came over to my teeny apartment and we had such a fun time! :chili: :aktion033:Cory is absolutely beautiful and it was so nice to meet her. Great to see Sue again, too! Bonnie was quite vocal during their visit, she refused to be ignored. We treated Cory to a typical New York breakfast complete with fresh bagels and cream cheese from H&H. Add to that fresh fruit and Prosecco mimosas and it was a perfectly delightful afternoon!
> 
> I would've posted these sooner, but after two mimosas, I had to take a nap, lol. :w00t: The old grey mare she ain't what she used to be...
> 
> ...


Oh I love these pics adorable and the story behind hit histerical. LOVE IT. I so understand, needing a nap after a couple.

Great pics. I love the one of Bonnie singing :wub:

Just wonderful.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

allheart said:


> Oh I love these pics adorable and the story behind hit histerical. LOVE IT. I so understand, needing a nap after a couple.
> 
> Great pics. I love the one of Bonnie singing :wub:
> 
> Just wonderful.


Thanks, Christine. It was a very fun day, and the nap was the perfect cap to it! Now, it's off to dinner for a friend's birthday. I know I would've fallen asleep in my salad without the nap, lol.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

These pics are great! Love the wall color btw.... very cool!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Summergirl73 said:


> These pics are great! Love the wall color btw.... very cool!


Thanks, Bridget! I love my walls. I was a little nervous at first but once the first brush stroke was on, I knew I made the right decision!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Linda - I had such a terrific time this morning. This mini SM meetup has me hankering for Friday. 
It was so great finally meeting Bibu and Kissy's mom, Cory. What a sweetheart!! It really felt like the three of us knew each other forever. :chili: Love the pix and Linda -- Bonnie was serenading us in both of the bottom pix. :blink: She was such a cutie pie and really seemed to warm up to us going from one lap to another, and I love her "talking." She makes the greatest vocalizations and she's so pretty.:tender:
So WTH was on my lap in the first picture? It looks like I had on a Depends and it crept out.  Guess it was the napkin on my lap. :brownbag: Loved the rest of the shots and think we are three Hot SM Mamas for sure. :chili::chili: Four counting Bonnie. :aktion033: Thanks again for hosting this lovely brunch. And I didn't get my nap so I'm going to fall asleep in my sushi. :w00t:


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

What sweet pics! Oh my Bonnie looks so cute in all of them but I especially love the last one. What a little toot lol. Sounds like a lovely day. If anyone wants me to treat them to a texas(heart attack waiting to happen breakfast) let me know


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

*Missy* said:


> What sweet pics! Oh my Bonnie looks so cute in all of them but I especially love the last one. What a little toot lol. Sounds like a lovely day. If *anyone wants me to treat them to a texas(heart attack waiting to happen breakfast) let me know*


:smrofl::smrofl::smrofl: Sounds tempting.:w00t: Is it best to eat it in the ER? :thumbsup:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Looks like my favorite girls had a fun time...Miss Bonnie must have had fun lap hoping...


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Perfect way to start a Saturday! Love these pics girls....you all look great!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I love those, 3 beautiful ladies. Wish I was there  a New York trip would be fun. It would have been a lot easier when I lived in Ottawa.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> Linda - I had such a terrific time this morning. This mini SM meetup has me hankering for Friday.
> It was so great finally meeting Bibu and Kissy's mom, Cory. What a sweetheart!! It really felt like the three of us knew each other forever. :chili: Love the pix and Linda -- Bonnie was serenading us in both of the bottom pix. :blink: She was such a cutie pie and really seemed to warm up to us going from one lap to another, and I love her "talking." She makes the greatest vocalizations and she's so pretty.:tender:
> *So WTH was on my lap in the first picture? It looks like I had on a Depends and it crept out.*  Guess it was the napkin on my lap. :brownbag: Loved the rest of the shots and think we are three Hot SM Mamas for sure. :chili::chili: Four counting Bonnie. :aktion033: Thanks again for hosting this lovely brunch. And I didn't get my nap so I'm going to fall asleep in my sushi. :w00t:


Sue, it looks like you're wearing an apron, lol! I was thinking that that would've been funny to answer the door in an apron, but I don't have one. And if I ever buy one, you have permission to shoot me...


*Missy* said:


> What sweet pics! Oh my Bonnie looks so cute in all of them but I especially love the last one. What a little toot lol. Sounds like a lovely day. If anyone wants me to treat them to a texas(heart attack waiting to happen breakfast) let me know


Melissa, that sounds tempting! I've been on WW so long, I need a good heart attack breakfast!


kathym said:


> Looks like my favorite girls had a fun time...Miss Bonnie must have had fun lap hoping...


Thanks, Kathy! Bonnie did have fun!


mom2bijou said:


> Perfect way to start a Saturday! Love these pics girls....you all look great!


Thanks,Tammy! It was a great way to start the day.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

silverhaven said:


> I love those, 3 beautiful ladies. Wish I was there  a New York trip would be fun. It would have been a lot easier when I lived in Ottawa.


Thanks, Maureen. Yes, Ottawa is a LITTLE closer than Vancouver, lol! If you're ever in the neighborhood, though, we'll have a special meet up just for you.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I loved the pics!! Bonnie is one sweet girl !!! Sounds like you ladies has a great time!!!

You all look great!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Looks like fun! Bonnie talking is hysterical...she makes me smile.

I'm jealous!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

oh this looks like so much fun, and so much more fun than my afternoon clearing the driveway. 
Bonnie does look so sweet too, I wonder what she was trying to tell you lol.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

It's always so wonderful when we can visit our SM friends in person. Beautiful pictures of beautiful Ladies -- including Miss Bonnie and Miss Marilyn. Linda -- you know how much I love that pictures of Marilyn. It's so unique.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

All you gals look so adorable!:wub: Just love that pic of Bonnie vocalizing.:HistericalSmiley::wub: I'm so glad you could get together!!:chili:


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

I love all of the things in this picture! Cory looks like she would fit right in as a NYCer! 

I'm SO jealous that you got to meet up, and that you enjoyed bagels and prosecco mimosas! That sounds like my every saturday the entire time I lived there.  I would kill for to be able to walk to a place right now to get an everything bagel, scooped out and toasted, with scallion cream cheese. If I ask for scooped out bagels in Texas they look at me like I'm speaking a foreign language. 

Thanks for sharing the pictures! I hope to have very similar pictures when I visit in the next month or so! You ladies are beautiful inside and out.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

How cute! Sounds like a great time.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Furbabies mom said:


> I loved the pics!! Bonnie is one sweet girl !!! Sounds like you ladies has a great time!!!
> 
> You all look great!


Thanks, Deborah! We really did have a great time.


LuvMyBoys said:


> Looks like fun! Bonnie talking is hysterical...she makes me smile.
> 
> I'm jealous!


Laura, believe me, Bonnie talked A LOT during our mini meet up!


Maglily said:


> oh this looks like so much fun, and so much more fun than my afternoon clearing the driveway.
> Bonnie does look so sweet too, I wonder what she was trying to tell you lol.


Brenda, I think ANYTHING would be more fun than clearing a driveway, lol! I wonder what she'd say, too, if she could talk.:w00t:


Lacie's Mom said:


> It's always so wonderful when we can visit our SM friends in person. Beautiful pictures of beautiful Ladies -- including Miss Bonnie and Miss Marilyn. Linda -- you know how much I love that pictures of Marilyn. It's so unique.


Yes, Lynn, it was great meeting up with Sue and Cory. I'm lucky to live here, with a number of great SM mommies nearby.

I remember how much you liked my Marilyn! I love her, too. I agree, it's very unique.


aprilb said:


> All you gals look so adorable!:wub: Just love that pic of Bonnie vocalizing.:HistericalSmiley::wub: I'm so glad you could get together!!:chili:


Thanks, April! I know, Bonnie looks like she's howling at the moon, right?:HistericalSmiley:


RudyRoo said:


> I love all of the things in this picture! Cory looks like she would fit right in as a NYCer!
> 
> I'm SO jealous that you got to meet up, and that you enjoyed bagels and prosecco mimosas! That sounds like my every saturday the entire time I lived there.  I would kill for to be able to walk to a place right now to get an everything bagel, scooped out and toasted, with scallion cream cheese. If I ask for scooped out bagels in Texas they look at me like I'm speaking a foreign language.
> 
> Thanks for sharing the pictures! I hope to have very similar pictures when I visit in the next month or so! You ladies are beautiful inside and out.


Leigh, the bagels were great, but we're purists - I got the plain, not knowing really what Cory would like.:blush: They were delish. So were the mimosas.:wine:

Can't wait to meet you! This trip, we'll definitely make it happen!


zooeysmom said:


> How cute! Sounds like a great time.


It was a great time, Elisabeth! Lots of laughs.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

such a fun mini-meet up :chili: beautiful photos and awwwwwww at also sweetie Bonnie :wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Katkoota said:


> such a fun mini-meet up :chili: beautiful photos and awwwwwww at also sweetie Bonnie :wub:


It was so much fun, Kat! Some day, you will come to NY, or I will go to SunnyLand and we will meet, too.:wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> It was so much fun, Kat! Some day, you will come to NY, or I will go to SunnyLand and we will meet, too.:wub:


That will be SUPER AWESOME:hugging: and double YES to it:chili:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

I want Bonnie to sing to me too!!! I love the pictures of all you beautiful ladies. Looks like y'all have a super good time!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Linda, I love the Med red on the walls. I used to have an accent wall in that color & I so miss it's cheeriness!
You all look fantastic! 
I think Bonnie was singing! Maybe when you are out, M Monroe comes alive & has been teaching her to sing "Happy Birztday to you."
I love the mini-meet-ups w/SMers---wish I lived state-side sometimes!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

MoonDog said:


> I want Bonnie to sing to me too!!! I love the pictures of all you beautiful ladies. Looks like y'all have a super good time!


Robin, maybe I'll take a short video of her barking, I mean singing, lol! Yes, we had a very nice time!


edelweiss said:


> Linda, I love the Med red on the walls. I used to have an accent wall in that color & I so miss it's cheeriness!
> You all look fantastic!
> I think Bonnie was singing! Maybe when you are out, M Monroe comes alive & has been teaching her to sing "Happy Birztday to you."
> I love the mini-meet-ups w/SMers---wish I lived state-side sometimes!


I love my walls, too, Sandi. A friend of mine described my living room as a jewel box. I think it kind of looks like an English library or something. Either way, I really like it and don't think I could ever have plain white walls again.

That could be, about my Marilyn singing to Bonnie. I've noticed that lately, Bonnie likes to jump on the back of the couch to sit near her, lol!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Looks like you ladies had a great day. :wub: Love your photos! :wub:


----------



## petula (Sep 18, 2007)

Wow, so many NYC people and pups! We're back in New York--Westchester instead of Brooklyn this time. Hope we can meet some of the great SMers next time there's a get-together!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

what a nice visit! looks like such a wonderful time!!:aktion033:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh poo, I am so darn envious. I want to be there. I want to re-connect with my roots in the East, but Lol...here I am in California, where just paying for a decent place to live leaves us with no time or money to bloom. I love California, but, as I have said before, I do so much miss the East...New York, Pennsylvania, and all. Sigh. But, selfishness aside, I am so glad you all had fun...oh and Corey is there...YAY!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

sassy's mommy said:


> Looks like you ladies had a great day. :wub: Love your photos! :wub:


Thanks, Pat - it was a great day!


petula said:


> Wow, so many NYC people and pups! We're back in New York--Westchester instead of Brooklyn this time. Hope we can meet some of the great SMers next time there's a get-together!


Jennifer, are you able to come to the Hot Mamas Dinner next Friday? Check Sue's post about it! We'd love to have you there, it's a lot of fun.


mfa said:


> what a nice visit! looks like such a wonderful time!!:aktion033:


Thanks, Florence!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Sylie said:


> Oh poo, I am so darn envious. I want to be there. I want to re-connect with my roots in the East, but Lol...here I am in California, where just paying for a decent place to live leaves us with no time or money to bloom. I love California, but, as I have said before, I do so much miss the East...New York, Pennsylvania, and all. Sigh. But, selfishness aside, I am so glad you all had fun...oh and Corey is there...YAY!


Hey, California isn't so bad, Slyvia! Both coasts are expensive, but worth it!

PS - Did you notice my Marilyn, or are you just being diplomatic, lol?:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Gorgeous pics of all! Linda you look FAB!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Cosy said:


> Gorgeous pics of all! Linda you look FAB!!!


Thanks, Brit! 30 pounds and counting...


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Hey, California isn't so bad, Slyvia! Both coasts are expensive, but worth it!
> 
> PS - Did you notice my Marilyn, or are you just being diplomatic, lol?:HistericalSmiley:


Oh, yes I did notice your lovely Marilyn. Sigh. I loved her so much. I had a friend whose mother was friends with the photographer who did the red velvet photo shoot. She had an original on her wall. I spent a lot of time begging, but she would simply not give it to me. I can't understand why...I mean she told me that she loved me, so why didn't she just give me that picture that I looooooooooved and she didn't care about? Never mind. 

Me, diplomatic? Perhaps first thing in the morning...by four in the afternoon I am too outspoken for my own good.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

4 beauties!!!
xoxoxoxoxoox


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

I finally got online and got a chance to see the pictures! I had such a GREAT time! Thank you so much to you and Sue for such a great breakfast. The bagels were DELICIOUS and the mimosas were SPECTACULAR! YUM!

Its so funny that you mentioned the Marilyn on your wall...I was wearing a Marilyn Monroe shirt!!!! :thumbsup:

Thanks again for such an amazing brunch meeting/bonding time! I look forward to being able to make it a ritual. Fingers crossed! :innocent:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Bibu said:


> I finally got online and got a chance to see the pictures! I had such a GREAT time! Thank you so much to you and Sue for such a great breakfast. The bagels were DELICIOUS and the mimosas were SPECTACULAR! YUM!
> 
> Its so funny that you mentioned the Marilyn on your wall...I was wearing a Marilyn Monroe shirt!!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> Thanks again for such an amazing brunch meeting/bonding time! *I look forward to being able to make it a ritual. Fingers crossed!* :innocent:


Me, too, Cory!! Fingers, toes and eyes crossed for you!

And I did notice that, Cory - noticed both of your t-shirts (Sue was wearing a Victoria Stillwell t) but in my excited state to meet you and see Sue again, I didn't make the connection, lol!


----------

